# Whizzer engines



## mickeyc (Jun 18, 2021)

Notice there are different "series"? engines.  Difference between a "H" and a "J"?  Looking at a "47 with a H engine number stamped 87497.  Engine rebuilt and runs smooth.

Any info appreciated.


----------



## skeezer (Jun 18, 2021)

The "H" engine came out in March, 1946. It has a low fin head with the spark plug leaning towards the left side. The serial numbers run from H 501 thru H 140 000. (139,000 engines) The gas tank is plain silver/gray with a yellow decal on each side, and the compression release and throttle control are two thumb controls mounted on the right handlebar. The clutch lever is on the left handlebar. The carburetor is a Tillotson ML-5B. The valves are 3/4 inch in diameter. The crankcase holds 6 oz. of oil. The engine develops a whopping 2.5 horsepower.

The "J" engine was introduced in May of 1948. The external appearance is similar to the "H", except that the carburetor in most cases is a Carter "N". The tank is embossed WHIZZER on both sides, and the controls are motorcycle type twist grips. The serial numbers run J200,000 up to J252 +++, about 52, 000 engines more or less a few. There is an additional fin (5) on the cylinder at the valve body, and the fins on the cylinder are slightly larger. The intake manifold appears somewhat shorter and larger than on the "H", although that may be due to the larger fins. The valves are also 3/4 inch in diameter. The "J" also holds 6 oz of oil and is a 2.5 hp engine.

Skeezer


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks for that, much appreciated.


----------



## milkman42 (Jun 21, 2021)

skeezer said:


> The "H" engine came out in March, 1946. It has a low fin head with the spark plug leaning towards the left side. The serial numbers run from H 501 thru H 140 000. (139,000 engines) The gas tank is plain silver/gray with a yellow decal on each side, and the compression release and throttle control are two thumb controls mounted on the right handlebar. The clutch lever is on the left handlebar. The carburetor is a Tillotson ML-5B. The valves are 3/4 inch in diameter. The crankcase holds 6 oz. of oil. The engine develops a whopping 2.5 horsepower.
> 
> The "J" engine was introduced in May of 1948. The external appearance is similar to the "H", except that the carburetor in most cases is a Carter "N". The tank is embossed WHIZZER on both sides, and the controls are motorcycle type twist grips. The serial numbers run J200,000 up to J252 +++, about 52, 000 engines more or less a few. There is an additional fin (5) on the cylinder at the valve body, and the fins on the cylinder are slightly larger. The intake manifold appears somewhat shorter and larger than on the "H", although that may be due to the larger fins. The valves are also 3/4 inch in diameter. The "J" also holds 6 oz of oil and is a 2.5 hp engine.
> 
> Skeezer



What weight oil should I put in the H model?


----------



## skeezer (Jun 21, 2021)

6 oz. Valvoline VR1 30W.

Skeezer


----------

